# Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival



## Jungangler97 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich mache nächstes Jahr im August eine zweiwöchige Survivaltour in die Karpaten.
Zur Nahrungsbeschaffung gehört natürlich auch das Angeln mit provisorischen Mitteln (ohne Rolle, nur mit Stock, Schnur und Haken).
Muss ich iwas beachten? Oder ist das verboten ohne Angelschein?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

http://www.pl-info.net/polen-de/tourismus/jagd/fischen.html


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Hallo,
Deinem Nickname nach bist du noch nicht sehr alt und die Karpaten sind kein Spielplatz. Alleine würde ich nicht gehen und überleg es dir genau, ob es nicht zu gefährlich ist. Ob du einen Angelschein brauchst oder ob das da überhaupt jemanden interessiert weiß ich leider nicht. 
Hat der dich vielleicht auf die Idee gebracht?
http://www.dmax.de/video/ausgesetzt-in-der-wildnis-in-den-karpaten-1/
; )
mfG
Laichzeit


----------



## Jungangler97 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.pl-info.net/polen-de/tourismus/jagd/fischen.html




Ist zwar ganz nett, ich glaube aber nicht, dass Rumänien in Polen liegt???


----------



## Jungangler97 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Deinem Nickname nach bist du noch nicht sehr alt und die Karpaten sind kein Spielplatz. Alleine würde ich nicht gehen und überleg es dir genau, ob es nicht zu gefährlich ist. Ob du einen Angelschein brauchst oder ob das da überhaupt jemanden interessiert weiß ich leider nicht.
> Hat der dich vielleicht auf die Idee gebracht?
> http://www.dmax.de/video/ausgesetzt-in-der-wildnis-in-den-karpaten-1/
> ...



Hehe, die Karpaten sind zwar echt kein Spielplatz, aber ich bin auch kein Anfänger mehr. 
Aber trotzdem, alleine wäre mir das doch nichts. Ich werde mit einer Gruppe süddeutscher Pfadfinder unterwegs sein. 
Bear Grylls ist übrigens nur ein Vorbild.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Mit einer Gruppe für 2 Wochen in tiefster Wildnis! Das hört sich gut an!
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Jungangler97 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Und?? weiß niemand was für Papiere ich dort brauche??


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Und?? weiß niemand was für Papiere ich dort brauche??



Ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn das ganze wie du sagst geführt ist, die Verantwortlichen sich um die Lizenzen o Ä kümmern werden


----------



## Jungangler97 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn das ganze wie du sagst geführt ist, die Verantwortlichen sich um die Lizenzen o Ä kümmern werden




Glaube ich nicht. Die essen lieber Ziegeninnerein und sowas. Ich bin aber eigentlich Vegetarier (außer Fischis  ) und habe gehofft, mir was besseres als Ziegeninnerein zu besorgen


----------



## Lustt (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

du benötigst dort genauso papiere für das angeln wie auch in deutschland. 
eigentlich benötigst du einen "angelschein" und die mitgliedschaft in einem ansässigen verein. ohne verein kein angelschein.

vor einigen jahren konnte man sich als touri an der grenze eine lizenz für 10,- Euro / Tag holen. Ob das heute noch gilt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich meinen schein schon immer über einen verein hole. am besten mal die botschaft in bonn anrufen und fragen. die sollten das wissen.

die vereine sind etwas grösser als in D! meiner hat 10 000 mitglieder - in einem jahr mehr, im anderen weniger. mein verein hat aber keine gewässer in den karpaten. somit kann ich dir nur schlecht mit den papieren helfen.

eine prüfung brauchst du in aller regel nicht. es gibt jedoch auch vereine, bei denen du einen fragebogen ausfüllen musst um den schein zu erhalten. wobei, unwissenheit schützt auch dort vor strafe nicht! wie du dir das wissen aneignest, ist dein problem!

sobald du die papiere hast, kannst du loslegen.

catch & release ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht. es gehört sogar zum guten ton! leute die fische behalten, werden als "hungerleider" verachtet und verspottet!

5kg am tag darfst du maximal behalten oder einen fisch der grösser ist als 5 kg.

ACHTUNG: schonmaß zählt vom maul bis anfang der schwanzflosse, nicht bis zum ende der natürlich ausgebreiteten schwanzflosse wie in deutschland!

die kontrollen sind scharf. ofizielle kontrollstellen sind staatlich beauftragte fischereiaufseher, polizei und gendarmerie welche in aller regel in begleitung des pächters erscheinen. manche pächter führen mindestens wöchentlich kontrollen durch, wenn nicht sogar öfter. je nachdem wie oft sie einen fischereiaufseher dazu bewegen können.

du darfst 4 ruten mit je 2 haken nutzen. angelt ihr bei nacht, muss die stelle durch eine lichtquelle gekennzeichnet sein!

das herumtreiben in den rumänischen karpaten ist kein zuckerschlecken für deutsche stadtburschen! es sind nicht nur die bären, wölfe und luchse mit denen du es zu tun hast, sondern viel mehr die herdenschutzhunde die eine annäherung an die herde nicht besonders gerne mögen. und wenn dann 10 rumänische herdenschutzhunde auf euch losstürmen, dann will ich mal sehen wie schnell ihr auf dem baum seid! nur so zu deiner info: die hunde sind nahezu so gross wie eine deutsche dogge und etwas breiter als ein bernardiener. und sie sind extrem scharf. eine der dort ansässigen rassen hat den ruf, als einzige rasse der welt mit bären fertig zu werden.

im übrigen isst dort kein mensch irgendwelche innereien...
vom fischverzehr würde ich auch abraten. das fleisch ist stark belastet.


kleiner tip von mir: lass dich nicht von den "weisheiten" süddeutscher pfadfinder leiten. rumänien ist wilde wildnis und es führen auch keine asphaltierten strassen durch den wald, so wie in deutschland.
so sind auch felsbrocken nicht mit gitterdraht gesichert und das wetter in den bergen schlägt extrem schnell um. riesige erdrutsche sind an der tagesordnung und jährlich sterben ausländische touris auf survival-touren weil sie von richtiger wildnis noch nie was gehört haben!

es kommt nicht selten vor, vor allem im august, dass ihr auf der einen seite des beerenstrauches seid und auf der anderen seite der braunbär!
auch wolfsrudel sind nicht so scheu wie man es euch hier erzählt. wölfe sind jäger und wenn sie hunger haben, dann jagen sie! egal ob schaf, ziege oder deutsche pfadfinder!

ansonsten viel spass und komm lebendig wieder zurück!

wenn ihr was braucht, wendet euch an die bauern dort. meidet die arrogante stadtbevölkerung!


----------



## Lustt (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

ach jungangler: noch eine sache:
ohne fleisch wirst du es dort nicht aushalten. vegetarische kost ist vielleicht gerade voll im trend, bietet dir aber nicht die kraftreservern die du für 2 wochen wildnis benötigst. ich schlage vor, du legst diese "gewohnheit" mal für 2 wochen ab. guten käse bekommst du übrigens direkt beim schäfer. und nimm vernünftiges schuhwerk und lange hosen mit. achte auf vipern. die sind überall und sehr aggressiv.


----------



## barschkönig (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Ob Bear Grylls auch nen Angelschein brauch?:q


----------



## Lustt (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

keine sorge! der hat gut für diese drehgenehmigung bezahlt


----------



## bijulik (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Hallo Lustt.
Ich als geb. Moraene, (Hermannstadt, mitten in den Karpaten) verleihe dir mit allem Respekt, 10 Sterne + fuer diesen Beitrag.  Absolut zutreffend und richtig.#6 Grandiose Beschreibung. 
Dir Jungangler, wünsche ich viel Spass in Rumänien. Bring mir bitte 2 Kilo Käse mit.:m


----------



## Lustt (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

bijulik: retezat


----------



## bijulik (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Hab ich mir doch gedacht. Coole Socke. 
Ziegeninnereien!!!! Ich hab mich hingeschmissen vor lachen.


----------



## Lustt (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

bijulik: deine unterschrift ist mal richtig geil! würde ich gerne kopieren


----------



## bijulik (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



Lustt schrieb:


> bijulik: deine unterschrift ist mal richtig geil! würde ich gerne kopieren



Bitte, bitte. Ich habe sie mir auch "ausgeliehen", für die nächsten 20-30 Jahre. Ich finde den Text auch super-klasse. Im Ganzen heißt es: "Angeln gegen Rechts. Meine Haken brauchen keine Kreuze". 
Ansonsten hoffe ich noch von dir zu lesen hier im Forum und viele Grüße aus Eschweiler.
Salut.


----------



## Silver-SVR (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

@ "jungangler97"

Das wird sicher eine Super-Tour durch Rumänien, weil einer der letzten Länder in Europa mit Wildnis und Natur pur.
Sollte aber gut geplant werden.


@ "Lustt"

Dein Beitrag ist gut und entspricht ziemlich der Wahrheit. 
Es werden aber jählich ein paar Regelungen dort verändert, so das man nie zu 100% alle Gesetze und Erneurungen kennen kann. Ich denke aber, für "jungangler97" 's Tour, sollte er am besten eine Person organisieren die gut rumänisch spricht. Dann geht es leichter mit Beschaffung von Anglerlizenzen, sonstigen Papieren/Genehmigungen, usw. ....oder auf für "Bestechung" falls mal was nicht genau zutrifft, Betreff mancher Regelungen.





Viele Grüße,


Silver 
(Ex-Hermannstädter)


----------



## Lustt (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Silver: richtig! allerdings komme ich an recht viele und sehr aktuelle informationen heran.

wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, es ändert sich ständig was an den dortigen bestimmungen. so kann ich zur diesjährigen situation sagen, dass es sein kann, dass die aktuell geltenden regelungen im august vielleicht nicht mehr gelten. grund ist eine klage gegen die aktuell geltende fischereiordnung. die klage fordert die annullierung der geltenden ordnung. es geht in der hauptsache um die verteilung der gewässer an die verschiedenen vereine. es handelt sich hierbei weniger um eine richtige pacht als vielmehr um eine administration diverser gewässerabschnitte.

die fischereiordnung gilt eigentlich schon seit 1 jahr. 1 verein jedoch hat sich im vergangenen jahr bereits erfolgreich gegen diese ordnung durchgesetzt und per gericht das recht zugesprochen bekommen, nach der alten ordnung aus 2010 die gewässer nutzen zu dürfen. dieses urteil hat noch einige vereine mehr beflügelt und nun klagen alle...


was ich in meinem ersten posting geschrieben habe, entspricht dem aktuell gültigen stand.
das gerichtsurteil wird irgenwann februar / märz erwartet. wenn es soweit ist, werde ich den stand aktualisieren.


----------



## Lustt (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen, dass meine informationen stets aus erster hand stammen


----------



## bijulik (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Tach zusammen und Salut.
Ob erste, zweite, oder x-te Hand Informationen ist schnurz-piep egal, in Rumänien weiss man eh nie was auf einen zu kommt. Heute so, morgen eben anders. Ich finde Lustt Beschreibung grossartig. Am besten hin fahren und überraschen lassen. So wie Jungangler Fische fangen will, mit Stock, Schnur und Haken wie vor 200 Jahren, wird ihn eh niemand fuer voll nehmen, also wird er auch keine Probleme bekommen und am Ende wird die ganze Gruppe dann doch irgendwelche Innereien von irgendwelchen unschuldigen Kreaturen essen müssen, weil sie wahrscheinlich eh kein Fisch fangen werden.. Passt schon. Zum Schluss noch ein Tipp von mir: nimm 200 Euronen mehr mit und du wirst Rumänien überleben, mit oder ohne Fisch. Weiisss du?
UND VERGISS DEN KAESE NICHT!!!!!!!
Gruss.


----------



## aZu (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Vorsicht mit die Baeren!
Nehmen sie ein Pfeffergas Spray mit.


----------



## Jungangler97 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Also ihr erzählt ja Schauermärchen hier.. ;+

Also die Tour ist von Leuten geführt, die schon seit Jahren machen. 
Vor Bären und Wölfen habe ich wohl eher weniger Angst. So wie ich das gehört habe, sind Bären nur aggressiv wenn sie sich in die Enge gedrängt fühlen oder von Essen(resten) angelockt werden.
Die Schäferhunde machen mir da schon etwas mehr Angst. |uhoh:
Pfefferspray wäre ne Alternative.

Also das mit dem Angeln werde ich dann mal lieber sein lassen. 
Keine Lust die Hälfte der Zeit im Knast zu sitzen  

Und das man nur mit Stock, Schnur und Haken keine Fische fängt ist völliger Blödsinn. Sehr wahrscheinlich wird man keine 10-Kilo-Karpfen aus dem Wasser ziehen, oder ne ganze Wanne voll Fische fangen, aber das es möglich ist wurde schon so oft bewiesen.
Bear Grylls hat sogar mal einen barsch auf einen Stacheldraht gefangen   


Jetzt bitte keine Diskussion über Vegetarier, aber ich bin schon seit 10 Jahren Vegetarier und sportlich ziemlich aktiv. 
Und zur Info: Der stärkste Mann Deutschlands ist Vegetarier.


----------



## Lustt (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

jungangler: ich sage ja nicht, dass du mit vegetarischer kost aufhören sollst. aber 2 wochen in den bergen... da wirst du gewaltige probleme bekommen. vor allem weil dort in den bergen kein salat und auch keine tomaten wachsen.

klar kannst du mit einfachen mitteln fisch fangen... haben wir ja als kinder auch alle gemacht:
stock aus dem baum geschnitten, schnur dran, selbst einen haken gebogen und einen improvisierten schwimmer (pose konnte man das ja nicht nennen) und los ging es. und wir haben gefangen 

wenn die leute schon öfter da waren, dann werden sie die örtlichen gegebenheiten kennen und sich ein wenig auskennen. dann brauchst dir keine gedanken mehr zu machen und wir brauchen dir kaum noch tips zu geben 

wölfe und bären - da hast du schon recht. normalerweise kann man die ja streicheln, vor allem wenn man ihren jungen sehr nahe kommt, freut sich die bärenmama über die liebe die du den kleinen schenkst 
scherz beiseite! ich werde dir mal das benehmen der schäferhunde erklären. habe ja selbst 2 davon in rumänien. dann kannst du die hunde besser einschätzen:
1. sie öffnen die augen. das bedeutet so viel wie: du stehst an der grenze. keinen schritt weiter.
aber du wirst die augen auf die entfernung kaum sehen.
2. sie heben den kopf - das ist der punkt wo andere hunde anfangen würden zu bellen.
3. sie stürmen auf dich los.
passiert alles nur dann, wenn du auf die herde zuläufst. läuft die herde auf dich zu, bzw. an dir vorbei, werden sich die hunde kaum oder gar nicht für dich interessieren. ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.
behalte es immer im hinterkopf: das sind schutzhunde und die müssen so sein. schoßhündchen kann man zum schutz einer herde leider nicht brauchen. dort werden raubtiere nämlich nicht abgeschossen sondern vertrieben. auch gibt es keine elektrozäune. somit ist ein scharfer hund ein absolutes muss. es ist keine horrorgeschichte sondern es ist so wie es sein sollte. ich finde eher, die deutschen gegebenheiten, mit elektrozaun und schusswaffen sind richtige schauergeschichten!
eben aus diesen gründen gibt es in rumänien noch eine solch vielfältige fauna, weil nicht alles einfach abgeschossen wird. der bär und der wolf gehören dort zum alltag und man sieht sie als raubtiere aber nicht als feindbild.


Ich gebe dir mal den gleichen tip wie bijulik: vergiss den käse nicht 
der schmeckt suuuuuuuper lecker. so etwas gibt es in deutschland so gut wie gar nicht zu kaufen


----------



## Jungangler97 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Also so langsam glaube ich, ihr wollt mir nur Angst machen. 

Dann gebt aber schonmal ne Sammelbestellung für den Kase auf. :m


----------



## BlankyB (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Bear Grylls hat sogar mal einen barsch auf einen Stacheldraht gefangen



Bear Grylls kann so schnell einmal um die Erde rennen, dass er sich selbst in den Rücken treten könnte. 

Spaß beiseite ich schaue die Serie auch gerne aber mit der Realität hat das wenig zu tun.

Wegen deiner Survival-Tour denke ich solltest du dir keine Sorgen machen wenn du spezielle Guides dabei hast die das beruflich machen.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## Petrijünger_Chris (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Du benötigst eine Lizens, die du für 12 € in Bukarest im Rathaus bekommst. Kannst es ja auch mal per E-mail versuchen. Ich war im Donaudelta angeln und es war wirklich der Hammer#6. Nimm am besten auch ein paar Kunstköder mit, denn ich hab nur mit denen gefangen.

Greez

Chris


----------



## bijulik (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Amen und Halleluja. Ich glaube jetzt ist alles gesagt. Also, ich will dir bestimmt keine Angst machen, weil man in Rumänien keine Angst haben muss. Die Zeiten wo die Rumänen noch auf dem Baum geschlafen und mit den Fuessen gegesen haben sind vorbei:m. Ich hoffe dass du ein wenig Spass verstehst und das ganze was hier geschrieben wird nicht so ernst nimmst. Natürlich sind die Tipps gut und durchaus ernst gemeint, aber ich denke die Möglichkeit dass ausgerechnet du von eine Baerenmama platt gemacht wirst, ist relativ gering. Die Betonung liegt auf "relativ" Was mich aber noch viel mehr wundert ist, dass dich niemand vor Vampiren gewarnt hat. Die gibts da auch in Massen und sind mords gefährlich. Na ja, wird schon schief gehen. Ansonsten mach et so wie wir in Deutschland: wenn dich die Polizei anhaelt sagst du "Kolega ich nix verstehen";+, wenn ein Jäger auf dich zielt, schrei: |bigeyes" misch nix, misch nix", usw. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, viel viel Spass und eine gute Zeit in Rumänien. 
Vielleicht berichtest du uns nach deiner Rueckkehr von deinen Erlebnissen.
Salut.#h
P.S. Who the f... is Bear Grylls?? Ich kenn nur Bier Lecka!!!


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Moin Moin,

wollt ihr viel "Strecke machen" oder eher ein Camp bauen und dann schauen wie man sich ernähren kann?
Bei ersterem: Wenn du den ganzen Tag querfeldein mit Gepäck gelatscht bist wirst du dich mit Stock und Bindfaden nicht abmühen wollen, dann besorg dir lieber ne einfache Reiserute - solltest du aber ein wenig Zeit haben ist das natürlich möglich.

Nehmt ihr Zusatznahrung mit oder wollt ihr allein vom Land leben?
Bei ersterem: Nimm dir ne gute Grundlage mit - Kohlenhydrahte (Getreide/-produkte), Eiweiß (ebenso in Getreide sowie Hülsenfrüchten/Soja, Milchpulver) und Fetten (Nüsse, Pflanzenfett, Milchpulver). Bei kleineren Touren ist mMn eien zusätzliche Vitaminzufuhr unnötig - besonders da ja auch viel Beeren oä gegessen werden.
Wollt ihr allerdings nur vom Land leben schließt das mMn das "Strecke machen" aus und man wird nen Großteil vom Tag mit der Nahrungssuche verbringen - und da ist das Angeln keine schlechte Wahl 

Wenn ihr mit erfahrenen Leuten unterwegs sein werden, dann wird es aber noch Vortreffen geben und dann wird dir nochmal gesagt werden was du genau brauchst.
Wir ham bis jetzt alle unsere Touren ohne Führer gemacht, dazu gehört allerdings ne ganze Menge Vorbereitung - und wir sind nie "ganz nackt" unterwegs gewesen 

Zu guter Letzt - schau bitte nicht zu viel Bear Gryllz! wenn ich den Hampelmann schon sehe wird mir schlecht. Der mag zwar recht fit sein und auch 2-3 Sachen können, aber es handelt sich natürlich um eine Show. Da funktioniert erfahrungsgemäß ne Menge mehr als in der Realität und wenn ich mir anschauen muss was der Typ da als "Survival" verkauft ... 

Viel Spaß in Rumänien!
#h


----------



## anglermike (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Also ihr erzählt ja Schauermärchen hier.. ;+
> 
> Also die Tour ist von Leuten geführt, die schon seit Jahren machen.
> Vor Bären und Wölfen habe ich wohl eher weniger Angst. So wie ich das gehört habe, sind Bären nur aggressiv wenn sie sich in die Enge gedrängt fühlen oder von Essen(resten) angelockt werden.
> ...



  Ha wie ist das dort eigentlich? Ist in Rumänien /Bulgarien der Pfefferspray oder CS Gas eigentlich verboten? Welche legalen Mittel hätte man dann noch um sich wie gesagt gegen Wölfe  zu wehren? Hab auch keine Lust dort mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu kommen. Die Polizei ist dort schon ein wenig anders als hier in Deutschland


----------



## Lustt (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

vergesst pfeffersprays... ein guter stock tut gute dienste! und ein gesunder verstand ist umso hilfreicher.
das schlimmste was passieren kann, vorausgesetzt die führer sind erfahren, sind wirklich die hunde die ihren job machen und idioten die es überall auf der welt gibt.
schlimm wäre so eine tour dann, wenn man wirklich niemanden hat der die sprache spricht und der die strecke kennt.

und das mit dem käse war kein blöder spruch, das war ein geheimtip!

und ja, die polizei ist ein wenig anders als hier. das sind dort keine waschlappen. aber es sind immer noch menschen - die meisten mit frau und kinder. auch die sparen sich jeden ärger wenn sie es können.


----------



## GridtII (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Hi zusammen, 
die ganze Sache klingt ja wirklich megainteressant. Wäre wirklich schön, wenn wir hier nach der (hoffentlich angenehmen) Beendigung einen Bericht lesen könnten. Bin schon total gespannt.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## bijulik (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Hallo.
Im Großen und Ganzen ist Rumänien auch megainteressant und ich kann mein Geburtsland jedem einfach nur empfaehlen. Zum angeln: die Donaudelta, zum skifahren, wandern und Baerenmamas begegnen: die Karpaten, etc. Man kann es natuerlich auch anders machen: in der Donaudelta skifahren und in den Karpaten angeln, aber das bleibt jedem selbst ueberlassen. Zum Thema Pfefferspray sag ich nichts mehr, Lusst hat es wieder hervorragend erklärt. Ich hätte mich sowieso fuer eine Kalaschnikow entschieden, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte!!
Lieben Gruss.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



Lustt schrieb:


> das herumtreiben in den rumänischen karpaten ist kein zuckerschlecken für deutsche stadtburschen! es sind nicht nur die bären, wölfe und luchse mit denen du es zu tun hast, sondern viel mehr die herdenschutzhunde die eine annäherung an die herde nicht besonders gerne mögen. und wenn dann 10 rumänische herdenschutzhunde auf euch losstürmen, dann will ich mal sehen wie schnell ihr auf dem baum seid! nur so zu deiner info: die hunde sind nahezu so gross wie eine deutsche dogge und etwas breiter als ein bernardiener. und sie sind extrem scharf. eine der dort ansässigen rassen hat den ruf, als einzige rasse der welt mit bären fertig zu werden.
> 
> 
> auch wolfsrudel sind nicht so scheu wie man es euch hier erzählt. wölfe sind jäger und wenn sie hunger haben, dann jagen sie! egal ob schaf, ziege oder deutsche pfadfinder!



Mach doch dem Jungen hier nicht so 'ne Angst. Bären, Wölfe, Luchse und hordenweise marodierende Monsterhunde die sich von Pfadfinderfleisch ernähren, oder wie?
Die Buben können sich glücklich schätzen, wenn sie mal 'ne Wolfspur sehen, von Luchsen ganz zu schweigen. Scheueres Wild gibt es kaum und auch der Braunbär speist sein Obst selten in Gesellschaft von Pfadfindergruppen.
Ansonsten aber sehr informativer Beitrag.
Das aber C&R unter der rumänischen Landbevölkerung ausdrücklich erwünscht ist und Kochtopfangler als Hungerleider verpönt sind kann man sich irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen,oder?
Gruß


----------



## Lustt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

als betreiber eines der grössten rumänischen angelforen und als aktiver angler in den diversen regionen kann ich dir sagen, dass es so ist:
c&r ausdrücklich erwünscht und leute die fische behalten, werden in der tat verpönt.
kennst du den deutschen begriff "russen"? ist dort nicht anders! diese "russen" gibt es eben überall, auch wenn die richtigen russen nichts dafür können.


----------



## bijulik (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*

Nee, aber süddeutsche Pfadfinder die Ziegeninnereien essen. Mann, Mann.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpaten / Rumänien --> Survival*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Und zur Info: Der stärkste Mann Deutschlands ist Vegetarier.



Der stärkste Mann Deutschlands isst Vegetarier?



Lustt schrieb:


> als betreiber eines der grössten rumänischen angelforen und als aktiver angler in den diversen regionen kann ich dir sagen, dass es so ist:
> c&r ausdrücklich erwünscht und leute die fische behalten, werden in der tat verpönt.
> kennst du den deutschen begriff "russen"? ist dort nicht anders! diese "russen" gibt es eben überall, auch wenn die richtigen russen nichts dafür können.



In der Tat, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.


----------

